

A Stock Called 'TWTRQ' Was Up 1,500% Because People Thought It Was Twitter - conductor
http://www.businessinsider.com/twtr-stock-up-1500-percent-2013-10

======
gumballhead
I'm sure it wasn't 'people that got confused. More like trading algorithms.

